# Overtaking and Hasty changes



## Ian 74 (13 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 15 August, 2011]

After messing around in the garden half way up a 30ft conifer with a blunt saw, I decided that enough was enough and headed out on the bike.







Over Caldbeck hill from Wigton, its a long shallow hill about 5 miles in length over the moors down to Ireby ..... anyway, the route is unimportant it was a jolly nice spin. About a mile from home a saw a couple in the distance cycling away, I couldn't help myself I had to chase them down. I blasted past said 'good afternoon', noticed that I was on the 39 thought what the hell slam it into the big ring and really put some speed down before I got home ... click ... the chain goes and falls off, I'm thinking I'll look a right tw&t if I stop to put my chain on, I had a lot of momentum so I had a go at putting it on whilst moving, a bit of leaning and paraniod searching for pot holes and lo and behold I'm spinning again.

It was at this point feeling amazed and slightly smug at my amazing moving mechanical recovery when a black astra full of teenagers zooms past with one of the youth shouting f**k off at the top off his voice. Taken completely by surprised again I amazed myself by smiling and waving at the rapidly disappearing gangsta wagon. This obviously confused them and helped not ruin my nice ride by making me blow an internal gaskit.

You never quite know what will happen when you leave your door.


----------



## benb (13 Mar 2012)

*gasket

Other than that, nice tale, and lovely scenery.


----------



## Foxstro (31 Mar 2012)

Beautiful scenery, I wish I lived somewhere like that. I'm stuck peddling in the windy fens in Cambridgeshire, one day though, eh?


----------



## Paul J (31 Mar 2012)

Foxstro said:


> Beautiful scenery, I wish I lived somewhere like that. I'm stuck peddling in the windy fens in Cambridgeshire, one day though, eh?


 I know what you mean damn breezy this morning


----------



## Foxstro (31 Mar 2012)

Paul J said:


> I know what you mean damn breezy this morning


 
I don't suppose you know of any good local routes then? I take it you're local to Cambridgeshire somewhere?


----------



## Camrider (31 Mar 2012)

Where abouts in Cambs are you? There are lots of nice lanes in the rolling countryside around the Cambs. Suffolk, Essex borders.


----------



## Foxstro (31 Mar 2012)

Camrider said:


> Where abouts in Cambs are you? There are lots of nice lanes in the rolling countryside around the Cambs. Suffolk, Essex borders.


 
I'm near Wisbech / Downham Market. I don't mind driving with bike in tow if it's a nice ride, any suggestions?


----------



## Camrider (31 Mar 2012)

That is really in the flatlands. I'm doing this ride in that neck of the woods next Saturday, just hoping that that there won't be a strong northerly or southerly wind to make life difficult.

The following links are a couple of routes I do quite regularly (with variations) which might give you some ideas.

http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_1887622.html

http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_1887586.html


----------



## Ian 74 (26 Apr 2012)

benb said:


> *gasket
> 
> Other than that, nice tale, and lovely scenery.


Bless you sir.


----------

